# Portsmouth show and APA



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

don't know if anyone else has seen this this morning ~

*Portsmouth Reptile Show should be axed say campaigners*

*Published Date: *
19 August 2010 
By Jeff Travis 
*Animal rights activists are demanding a reptile show is axed amid allegations it is cruel and illegal.*
Exotic snakes, lizards and frogs are set to go on display at Portsmouth Reptile Show, which has been held at Havant Leisure Centre for the past five years and attracts more than 800 people.

But the Animal Protection Agency is demanding the show is not allowed to take place because of fears about the commercial trading of reptiles.

Portsmouth Reptile Show should be axed say campaigners - Portsmouth Today


ere we go again :whip:


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Chris Newman is already on the case and talking to the local council.

These idiots are not going to go away and will keep on attacking every show they can in the hopes of getting one stopped.

This is why every show must stick to the recomended FBH rules and standards so that we can fight them when they start. As long as a show is within the law these muppets shouldn't be able to get it stopped, no matter how many lies they tell.

Gordon 
FBH VC


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Natrix said:


> Chris Newman is already on the case and talking to the local council.
> 
> These idiots are not going to go away and will keep on attacking every show they can in the hopes of getting one stopped.
> 
> ...


thanks Gordon and glad to hear Chris is already on the ball : victory:
I didn't know how many had seen the piece (it was only brought to me this morning) hence why I posted it up


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

The author has just recieved a polite, if slightly sarcastic email pointing him in the direction of the true facts.

Perhaps if others follow suit he will not publish articles like this again if its going to cause him hassel


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

If people wish to write to the paper and complaint, please keep it polite and to the point – it’s far better we have the media on our side!

Some points you may wish to conceder:

The Animal Protection Agency is not a government agency, or a charity, it is a business, limited company that makes money by campaigning.

Elaine Toland, director of the Animal Protection Agency is a long standing animal rights activist who is opposed to animals being kept in captivity. Prior to starting her own business she was campaign director for Animal Aid.

Elaine has been leading a campaign against such events as the PRAS show for more than ten years, however, she knows full well that such events are completely legal. Her campaigns are purely aimed at raising publicity, and presumably funds for her business.

Over the passed decade due to her relentless campaigning she has forced councils to squander tens of thousands of pounds of rate payers’ money investigating her complaints. Not a single council has every seen fit to uphold her views and prosecute against anyone!

Are the rate payers of Portsmouth City Council content for it to squander yet more tax payers money investigate this disingenuous complaint!


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

_I posted this on the papers forum, it appears young Elaine had one of her little tantrums and it was removed - apparently the truth hurts! _


Elaine Toland of the Animal Protection Agency has been making unfounded allegations against such events for more than 12 years, formerly as senior campaigns officer for Animal Aid, then under her own business Animal Protection Agency Ltd. 

The allegations she makes that these events are illegal is completely untrue, as are the allegations of cruelty. Over the years Elaine has been repeatedly invited to attend an event and bring with her any experts of her choose so that she can see first hand how the animals are cared for, so far she has refused – why? If Elaine genuinely believed animals are suffering, then she should have the courage of her convictions to prove her case, surely! 

The allegations these events are illegally has been proven to be untrue repeatedly, despite Council after Council investigating these spurious allegations over the years all have rejected the complaints – in 12 years of allegations not a single Council in the UK has seen fit to bring a prosecution, that speaks volumes for the truth. Despite this Elaine forces Councils to waste tens of thousands pounds of rate payers’ money investigating her misguided views. 

The bottom-line to this argument is that as an Animal Rights activist Elaine simply does not believe that people should keep animals as pets, a view she is entitled to have. What she is not entitled to do is to make dishonest and misleading claims purely to further her own business interest and political agenda.

The UK is a nation of animal lovers, more than 50% of households own pets, and today there are as many reptiles kept as pets as there are dogs. In the UK today more than a million households keep in excess of 8 million reptiles, more then double the number from when Elaine started her business!


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Well done Chris,
Maybe the marketing people at Lush, or their MD if he is back from holiday might choose to explain what expert opinion, they sought prior to commiting to this scurillous August campaign agaist the hobby of Reptile Keeping.
It seems to me, that the Chameleon bath product and its attendant promotional material is fit for just one place: A drain!:whistling2:


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Chris Newman said:


> _I posted this on the papers forum, it appears young Elaine had one of her little tantrums and it was removed - apparently the truth hurts! _
> 
> 
> Elaine Toland of the Animal Protection Agency has been making unfounded allegations against such events for more than 12 years, formerly as senior campaigns officer for Animal Aid, then under her own business Animal Protection Agency Ltd.
> ...


Great reply Chris.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Chris Newman said:


> _I posted this on the papers forum, it appears young Elaine had one of her little tantrums and it was removed - apparently the truth hurts! _
> 
> 
> Elaine Toland of the Animal Protection Agency has been making unfounded allegations against such events for more than 12 years, formerly as senior campaigns officer for Animal Aid, then under her own business Animal Protection Agency Ltd.
> ...



Perhaps someone should phone the Editor and ask if they would be willing to do an interview with you chris ..........


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

My email to the editor of the paper and the writer of the story today:

Editor: Mark Waldron 
Writer: Jeff Travis 

*Portsmouth** Reptile Show should be axed say campaigners*
19 August 2010, By Jeff Travis

Dear Sirs,

I write in response to the above article published on the 19th of August. I published in your comments section, post 11, the following comments:

_“Elaine Toland of the Animal Protection Agency has been making unfounded allegations against such events for more than 12 years, formerly as senior campaigns officer for Animal Aid, then under her own business Animal Protection Agency Ltd. __

__The allegations she makes that these events are illegal is completely untrue, as are the allegations of cruelty. Over the years Elaine has been repeatedly invited to attend an event and bring with her any experts of her choose so that she can see first hand how the animals are cared for, so far she has refused – why? If Elaine genuinely believed animals are suffering, then she should have the courage of her convictions to prove her case, surely! __

__The allegations these events are illegally has been proven to be untrue repeatedly, despite Council after Council investigating these spurious allegations over the years all have rejected the complaints – in 12 years of allegations not a single Council in the UK has seen fit to bring a prosecution, that speaks volumes for the truth. Despite this Elaine forces Councils to waste tens of thousands pounds of rate payers’ money investigating her misguided views. __

__The bottom-line to this argument is that as an Animal Rights activist Elaine simply does not believe that people should keep animals as pets, a view she is entitled to have. What she is not entitled to do is to make dishonest and misleading claims purely to further her own business interest and political agenda.__

__The UK is a nation of animal lovers, more than 50% of households own pets, and today there are as many reptiles kept as pets as there are dogs. In the UK today more than a million households keep in excess of 8 million reptiles, more then double the number from when Elaine started her business!”_

This information is factually correct, I appreciate that Ms Toland would be extremely distressed at the truth being published as it detracts from her political and business objectives. Notwithstanding this is it not the duty of the paper to be objective and simply cover the story in a factual manor!

Yours sincerely,

Chris Newman
Chairman – Federation of British Herpetologists


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Chris Newman said:


> My email to the editor of the paper and the writer of the story today:
> 
> Editor: Mark Waldron
> Writer: Jeff Travis
> ...


I for one will be very interested in their response .


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

I'll be writing to both lush and The News later today. The media seems to be jumping on reptiles and the hobby like never before. The APA website states that most animals are WC. Jesus this isn't the 1980's.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

jonodrama said:


> I'll be writing to both lush and The News later today. *The media seems to be jumping on reptiles and the hobby like never before.* The APA website states that most animals are WC. Jesus this isn't the 1980's.


An interesting point! It could be related to the change in Government. Unlike the old lot that loved everything AR and environmental this new lot seem a bit more level headed and unwilling to just believe what a few extremists tell them. This may well be a case of Ms Toland trying to get the press on side having lost the ear of Government. 

Gordon
FBH VC


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I do think that The APA need a good kick up the butt for spewing lies and outdate information, heck if i were a wealthy woman I would be considering legal action


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

I'v started an Email to Jeff Travis

so far............
Dear Mr Travis
I find your article ill informed and the actions of APA to be extreme. Having kept reptiles as a child during the 980's and into the 90's and now returning to the hobby has an adult and parent I feel your portrayal of my interest to be far from the truth. Keepers and small scale captive breeders are some of the most dedicated owners in the UK. The vast majority spending huge amounts on up to date equipment, only using the highest quality of food and travelling great distances to see specialist vets. 
On line communities as well as specialist shops offer advice and support to new people joining the hobby. wild caught/imported animals are now few and far between, with captive bred being so readily available. 
Mrs Toland has been invited to PRAS meeting to see for her self the passion and expertise of members, but has never accepted.

The hobby is being singled out as cruel, but what about the un speakable suffering of rabbits, hamsters and gerbils that are bought as children's pets and then left in poor conditions with no care and attention.


any points/tips gladly welcome
cheers


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

jonodrama said:


> I'v started an Email to Jeff Travis
> 
> so far............
> Dear Mr Travis
> ...


I've just tweaked a few bits in red (either spelling or just suggested adding a little bit) but you might want to alter the last bit yourself. Better to say statistics show reptiles have less problems rather than say rodents are a big problem and upset all the fluffy keepers out there. 

You don't want 10,000 angry rodent keepers knocking on your door:gasp:

Gordon
FBH VC

Oh and it's Ms Toland (trust me it's Ms)


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Natrix said:


> I've just tweaked a few bits in red (either spelling or just suggested adding a little bit) but you might want to alter the last bit yourself. Better to say statistics show reptiles have less problems rather than say rodents are a big problem and upset all the fluffy keepers out there.
> 
> Y*ou don't want 10,000 angry rodent keepers knocking on your door*:gasp:
> 
> ...


Thanks, will work on it later and then on to lush

on a rodent forum they'll be planning a campaign against me!!:devil:


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

jonodrama said:


> Thanks, will work on it later and then on to lush
> 
> *on a rodent forum they'll be planning a campaign against me*!!:devil:


Be careful, they knaw their way through your skirting board and get you while your sleeping. :gasp:

Gordon
FBH VC


----------

